# e se finisse tutto qui?



## darkside (10 Aprile 2012)

oggi mille pensieri e mille dubbi....
non ci sentiamo da venerdì ma devo dire che per me non è stato un grosso problema anzi devo dire che non ho pensato neanche un'istante a lui.
Anche stamattina.... verso le 10.00 lui mi manda un sms   : buongiorno tesoro, come sei silenziosa stamattina, tutto bene?
leggo il messaggio...non rispondo subito non ne ho nessuna voglia anzi speravo che non si facesse sentire per niente che ci avesse ripensato.
come sempre gli rispondo un pò freddamente: buongiorno, potrei dire lo stesso di te....
mi risponde subito: ma tesoro io sono in giro e sto lavorando.....però ti ho pensato tanto.....
certo e io invece sto a pettinare le bambole, vero?  volevo rispondergli così ma mi sono trattenuta,mi dico dark va bene tutto ma forse potresti essere un po più gentile !!!
mi chiedo ma perchè ho questo atteggiamento?
non riesco ancora a capire bene cosa voglio.....


----------



## Cattivik (10 Aprile 2012)

... e cosa hai risposto? Se hai risposto...

Cattivik impiccione


----------



## Tebe (10 Aprile 2012)

E infatti...che hai risposto?

Però una cosa devo dirtela. Tu rischi parecchio in questa situazione, non perchè tradisci ma perchè i due lavorano nello stesso posto e soprattutto nessuno sa sei che fidanzata con uno dei due.
Troppo rischioso così.  Troppo, dark. E secondo me è questo che ti fa avere mille dubbi.
Perchè il rischio è proprio del tradimento ma così nemmeno io con il manager dei miei sogni....


----------



## Cattivik (10 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt959 ha detto:
			
		

> E infatti...che hai risposto?
> 
> Però una cosa devo dirtela. Tu rischi parecchio in questa situazione, non perchè tradisci ma perchè i due lavorano nello stesso posto e soprattutto nessuno sa sei che fidanzata con uno dei due.
> Troppo rischioso così. Troppo, dark. E secondo me è questo che ti fa avere mille dubbi.
> Perchè il rischio è proprio del tradimento ma così nemmeno io con il manager dei miei sogni....


Sottoscrivo... 

Cattivik


----------



## darkside (10 Aprile 2012)

Gli ho risposto che stavo lavorando e che cmq potrebbe scrivermi anche lui e che nn è detto che debba cercarlo sempre io!!! 
Tebe lo so che sono in un casino ma cosa devo fare? 
Secondo te cambierebbe qualcosa se gli dicessi che sto con Ozzy?


----------



## Cattivik (10 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt969 ha detto:
			
		

> Gli ho risposto che stavo lavorando e che cmq potrebbe scrivermi anche lui e che nn è detto che debba cercarlo sempre io!!!
> Tebe lo so che sono in un casino ma cosa devo fare?
> Secondo te cambierebbe qualcosa se gli dicessi che sto con Ozzy?


Forse non cambierebbe nulla... Ma sicuramente potresti evitare grossi "casini"

Cattivik


----------



## darkside (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt971 ha detto:
			
		

> Forse non cambierebbe nulla... Ma sicuramente potresti evitare grossi "casini"
> 
> Cattivik


in realtà lui mi ha chiesto se stavo con Ozzy ma io gli ho detto di no...ma poi non so se voglio dirglielo, insomma io non gli racconto mai niente della mia vita però faccio parlare tanto  lui della sua


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt975 ha detto:
			
		

> in realtà lui mi ha chiesto se stavo con Ozzy ma io gli ho detto di no...ma poi non so se voglio dirglielo, insomma io non gli racconto mai niente della mia vita però faccio parlare tanto lui della sua


Attenta... la gente è bravissima a non farsi i fatti propri... poi sul posto di lavoro pare ci sia un virus che obbliga la gente a raccontare i fatti altrui...

Il tuo bello si vede con A a bere il caffe... "Si darkside una bella donna... intelligente bla bla bla... Sai ho provato a fargli il filo... pareva anche che stava per cedere... mi ha anche detto che single... io pensavo filasse con Ozzy... bla bla bla"

A beve il caffè con B "Sai mi ha detto XYZ che con darkside.... bla bla bla bla"

B beve il caffè con C... C con D.... facciamola breve che D beve il caffè con Ozzy....

Hai capito...

Cattivik

P.S. Io ho capito che come lavoro dovevo mettermi nel campo delle macchinette del caffè...


----------



## darkside (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt978 ha detto:
			
		

> Attenta... la gente è bravissima a non farsi i fatti propri... poi sul posto di lavoro pare ci sia un virus che obbliga la gente a raccontare i fatti altrui...
> 
> Il tuo bello si vede con A a bere il caffe... "Si darkside una bella donna... intelligente bla bla bla... Sai ho provato a fargli il filo... pareva anche che stava per cedere... mi ha anche detto che single... io pensavo filasse con Ozzy... bla bla bla"
> 
> ...


si potrebbe accadere ma forse non è questo il caso nel senso che Misterx è uno che si fa i cacchi suoi e Ozzy beh lui è un orso non parla mai con nessuno.
ma cmq passerei per una bugiarda se adesso, dopo che lui me lo aveva chiesto, gli dicessi che sto con Ozzy....no?


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt980 ha detto:
			
		

> si potrebbe accadere ma forse non è questo il caso nel senso che Misterx è uno che si fa i cacchi suoi e Ozzy beh lui è un orso non parla mai con nessuno.
> ma cmq passerei per una bugiarda se adesso, dopo che lui me lo aveva chiesto, gli dicessi che sto con Ozzy....no?


Ma sai dipende come glielo "confessi"...

In ogni caso ribadisco se io fossi in te starei molto attenta...

Cattivik


----------



## darkside (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt981 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma sai dipende come glielo "confessi"...
> 
> In ogni caso ribadisco se io fossi in te starei molto attenta...
> 
> Cattivik


insomma ...ho capito... mi sono infilata in un bel casino.... e non so neanche se ne valga la pena.... l'attrazione che avevo all'inizio pian pian sta scemando...
Tebe!!! vieni in mio soccorso!!!!


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt983 ha detto:
			
		

> insomma ...ho capito... mi sono infilata in un bel casino.... e non so neanche se ne valga la pena.... l'attrazione che avevo all'inizio pian pian sta scemando...
> Tebe!!! vieni in mio soccorso!!!!


Tebe è occupata tra Manager quartini e Raggi di sole che faticano ad uscire con ste nuvole... senza contare tutti i suon fans...

Casino... naaaaaaa suvvia se son questi i casini.

Cattivik


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Aprile 2012)

temo fortemente che tu ti stia mettendo in un ovvio casino: se stai con due persone che lavorano nello stesso posto, ci sono due possibilità:
1) i due non si conoscono e nessun altro oltre a loro conosce te
2) almeno uno dei due sa dell'altro... e non gliene frega niente.
Ma se quello è anche il TUO posto di lavoro, queste regole non valgono.
Non si fanno casini dove si lavora, non di questi tempi, non si hanno relazioni clandestine sul posto di lavoro perchè nessuna relazione in queste condizioni è mai rimasta segreta. A me hanno affibbiato amanti e storie, anche se di vero non c'era nulla... perchè l'argomento preferito negli uffici è chi tromba con chi. Io che non ho mai voluto sapere i cavoli degli altri, venivo a saperli lo stesso perchè me li riferivano durante le RIUNIONI. E se si può sparlare di una donna è meglio. Quindi ti consiglio di fare ordine.


----------

